# Newport, RI Mansions!!! C&C Welcome



## KAikens318 (Jun 1, 2010)

Stitched 3 together for this panoramic...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 1, 2010)

Not going to lie, I thought that Batman was fishing in the last photo.


----------



## lunaaa (Jun 1, 2010)

nice lighting,composition and angle in no 1,also like no 5 alot.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jun 1, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Not going to lie, I thought that Batman was fishing in the last photo.




LMAO!! I didn't even notice that. Guess I will have to clone those out


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jun 1, 2010)

KAikens318 said:


>



I love this. But being a black and white freak I had to see what it looked like. So...


----------



## KAikens318 (Jun 1, 2010)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Wow, I like that too


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jun 1, 2010)

Hope you don't mind, but I messed with the perspective. It just bugs me to see slanted architectural shots....


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 1, 2010)

Chris
What did you use to correct the perspective?


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jun 1, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Chris
> What did you use to correct the perspective?



Just used Photoshop. 

Edit >> Transform >> Distort


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 1, 2010)

Chris Stegner said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> > Chris
> ...


 

Thanks....


----------



## KAikens318 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol guess I have to look at them side by side...I don't see a difference.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 1, 2010)

KAikens
Your building looks like it is leaning away from the camera. The fixed building looks as though it is straight up and down - the vertical lines are parallel with the side of the photo


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jun 1, 2010)

KAikens318 said:


> Lol guess I have to look at them side by side...I don't see a difference.



Look closely at the angle of the walls to the ground. In the originals they are slightly "Pyramid like" he edited it to straighten the walls... I think...


----------

